# Fortuna Mines (FVI on TSX)



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

Anyone have any thoughts on this company? Is now a good time to buy in?

I welcome all comments. I haven't invested yet, but I am interested.

Thanks for all replies.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I know nothing of this, but I looked up some analyst reports for you on my broker.

Thomson Reuters gives them a score of 4/10. 
Morningstar thinks it is 17% undervalued, and gives it a score of 3/5 stars.

5 analysts that TD follows have rated this stock, 4 of them say it's a hold, and 1 says it's a buy.


----------



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

Spudd said:


> I know nothing of this, but I looked up some analyst reports for you on my broker.
> 
> Thomson Reuters gives them a score of 4/10.
> Morningstar thinks it is 17% undervalued, and gives it a score of 3/5 stars.
> ...


Thanks for this Spudd. I might take a small position.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Chrysaphius said:


> Thanks for this Spudd. I might take a small position.


FYI, the analyst info I quoted you is pretty dire. Analysts tend to be optimistic more so than pessimistic. So when 4/5 analysts say it's a hold, that really means "don't buy it". 

I am not sure how familiar you are with analysts, that's why I say this. 

If you are planning to buy it for reasons unrelated to the analysts, then just ignore me.


----------



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

Spudd said:


> FYI, the analyst info I quoted you is pretty dire. Analysts tend to be optimistic more so than pessimistic. So when 4/5 analysts say it's a hold, that really means "don't buy it".
> 
> I am not sure how familiar you are with analysts, that's why I say this.
> 
> If you are planning to buy it for reasons unrelated to the analysts, then just ignore me.


Analysts aren't always correct. This is why more and more people are just doing passive robo investing (which I do, too). I didn't take out a large position, just a small one. However, I do appreciate your responses. Can you tell me what site(s) you use to see your analyst reports?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Chrysaphius said:


> Analysts aren't always correct. This is why more and more people are just doing passive robo investing (which I do, too). I didn't take out a large position, just a small one. However, I do appreciate your responses. Can you tell me what site(s) you use to see your analyst reports?


I use TDDI as my broker, they had this info in the reports/analysts sections for this stock.


----------

